# Remboursement parents suite déduction de salaire



## Emily (26 Octobre 2022)

Coucou tout le monde,

J'ai un doute et j'aimerais avoir confirmation.

 Lorsqu'un enfant est absent parcequ'il est malade (certificat médical) le parent déduit la journée ça c'est ok.
Concernant son remboursement le parent à la totalité de ce que lui verse la CAF ou MSA ?
Son assistante maternelle elle a une déduction de salaire pourtant.


----------



## Nounousand02 (26 Octobre 2022)

Cela dépend de la mensualisation et du montant CMG . En tous cas il a toujours 15% à sa charge


----------



## Nanou91 (26 Octobre 2022)

ça n'a rien à voir...
Du moment que le salaire versé net est supérieur de 15% au montant du CMG, le parent perçoit le CMG normal.
Il n'y a que si il y a une grosse déduction d'absence et que ça fait passer le salaire net inférieur au CMG (CMG+15%) que le parent touchera moins.


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

exactement, le PE aura toujours au moins 15% de restant à charge, donc ça depend du salaire déclaré


----------



## assmatzam (26 Octobre 2022)

Et oui pour que le parent puisse bénéficier de son CMG à taux plein il faut que le salaire net déclaré soit supérieur au CMG d'au moins 15%

Si par exemple le CMG est de 188,52 euros
Le salaire devra etre de 222 euros au minimum

Si par exemple le salaire n'est que de 200 euros le CMG ne sera que de 170 euros au lieu de 188,52 euros


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Octobre 2022)

C'est bien çà va servir à celles qui doivent signer un contrat et même revoir les anciens si pas beaucoup de différence donc pourquoi pas !!!


----------



## liline17 (26 Octobre 2022)

attention, les IE comptent avec le salaire, si tu as un salaire à 300€ et 60€ d'IE, tu as une CMG à 306€
En fait, il faut un tout petit salaire pour que le PE voit sa CMG réduite suite à une déduction de salaire, donc pour la plupart des cas, les PE font bien l'économie de notre salaire quand ils déduisent


----------



## Lijana (26 Octobre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> attention, les IE comptent avec le salaire, si tu as un salaire à 300€ et 60€ d'IE, tu as une CMG à 306€
> En fait, il faut un tout petit salaire pour que le PE voit sa CMG réduite suite à une déduction de salaire, donc pour la plupart des cas, les PE font bien l'économie de notre salaire quand ils déduisent


cela est vrai, si l'enfant à moins de trois ans et si les PE s ne sont pas dans la tranche du minimum d'aide.


----------



## Lijana (26 Octobre 2022)

car si l'enfant à moins de trois ans el les pe au minimum, pour les 360€ ils auront  188,52 de CMG​​et si l'enfant à plus de 3 ans et le pe au moyens revenus ils auront 157,12 de CMG.​​Et après il y a le Crédit d'impôt aussi du reste à charge pour les parents​


----------



## Lijana (26 Octobre 2022)

> Lorsqu'un enfant est absent parcequ'il est malade (certificat médical) le parent déduit la journée ça c'est ok.
> Concernant son remboursement le parent à la totalité de ce que lui verse la CAF ou MSA ?
> Son assistante maternelle elle a une déduction de salaire pourtant.


l'organisme qui verse le CMG ne regarde pas s'il y a eu de déduction ou des augmentation (hc).

il regarde ce que le parents déclarer  comme salaire  chaque mois et à quoi il à droit selon ses revenues .


----------

